# Everyone likes free things right?



## stephencoralise (Dec 1, 2012)

Decadence(Single) | Coralise

Well, in that case, my band Coralise just released a new single. Free download. Spread it like butter. And tell me what you think!

facebook.com/coralisefl 

For fans of The Contortionist, Erra, Scale The Summit, and Misery Signals


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 1, 2012)

Just from what you listed in the "for fans of..", i just knew i had to check it out once i saw Misery Signals
which happens to be one of my favorite bands. The song pleases my ears very much. good on ya, mate


----------

